# Will studying law help?



## HopefulA.B. (12 May 2012)

if you watch the 'basic up' videos, they study CF regulations right? So, would studying law help? (I'm upgrading, and law is an option.) Would it help to prepare me for BMQ? (Personally I find law boring, but maybe that will change if I study it.) 
  Main point, will studying law help if they study CF regulations at BMQ?
Thanks.


----------



## Sythen (12 May 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> if you watch the 'basic up' videos, they study CF regulations right? So, would studying law help? (I'm upgrading, and law is an option.) Would it help to prepare me for BMQ? (Personally I find law boring, but maybe that will change if I study it.)
> Main point, will studying law help if they study CF regulations at BMQ?
> Thanks.



No.


----------



## HopefulA.B. (12 May 2012)

Thanks. Anything I can study for an option that would be helpful?


----------



## Sythen (12 May 2012)

Take something that won't have a lot of home work so you can work on your PT.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2012)

HopefulA.B. said:
			
		

> Thanks. Anything I can study for an option that would be helpful?



No.


----------



## HopefulA.B. (12 May 2012)

What are PT's? Oh, physical training?


----------



## Danny_C (12 May 2012)

I've read numerous times that if you want to prepare for basic than focus on physical training. They will teach you everything you need to know while you are there. Being prepared physically will make things easier overall. Take this with a grain of salt because I'm still a recruit. This is just what I've read on these forums and what I've been told by friends who are serving.


----------



## Shamrock (12 May 2012)

Though the particular subject will not aid you, the study habits you develop and time management you learn to facilitate your study periods will be of benefit. It will take a few military tests before you see able to master our particular style of testing subject knowledge - we typically prefer verbatim answers and will frequently use ordered lists. 

However, I echo the sentiments of physical fitness as being of far greater importance.


----------



## HopefulA.B. (12 May 2012)

I also noticed (For anyone intrested), I've been bining for a few weeks on full speed (10), and it's helped my running because my legs feel stronger. The internet says that all muscles help in running, so exersice all of them. .


----------

